# Asus Notebook wireless connection problems



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

I have this brandnew Asus notebook (X54C), with window 7 home. I am using Trendnet route which connected to a vista desktop and a vista laptop. My problems are:

1. The new notebook takes much longer than other two machines to connect to the route; and also it doesn't connect every single time. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.
2. Every time it wakes up from 'sleep' mode, I need to manually re-connect to the network again. 
3. It only connects to the route when there is no other machines connect to. Otherwise other machines will lose the connection and Asus won't be connect to the route as well.

Is the route too old to handle the new laptop? (The route is Trendnet wireless G) Or wireless settings are not right for this Asus notebook?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm assuming this is when connected by wireless and not by cable


> 2. Every time it wakes up from 'sleep' mode, I need to manually re-connect to the network again.


goto the device manager - right click on the adapter and check the power settings 
also goto control panel power settings and see if the power is turned off on the adapter


> 3. It only connects to the route when there is no other machines connect to. Otherwise other machines will lose the connection and Asus won't be connect to the route as well.


lets see an ipconfig /all and an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Etaf,

Thank you so much. I will post the screen shot later. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Asus
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Trendnet
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Trendnet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-4B-F5-11-EA-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::45ea:2a94:5b4:2c65%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September-13-12 7:04:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September-14-12 4:32:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 394546165
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-88-49-0A-30-85-A9-01-DE-C0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-01-DE-C0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{95267EF2-54A0-41D7-BA69-B4F9E3653247}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Trendnet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Trendnet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:24fc:2ef1:3f57:f59a(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24fc:2ef1:3f57:f59a%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Xirrus Screen shot.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

-69 is a very low signal so that maybe part of the issue 
lets see the graph 
also try inssider inSSIDer – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek and see what that sees - if the wireless signal is oscillating 

can you move nearer to the router and see if you still have an issue 

the low signal may explain the issue in 1) and 2) 
did you check the power setting 

can we see an xirrus from one of the working stable pcs

logging into the router and changing the wireless channel to use channel 1 may help


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

I've changed the power settings and here is the pic of stable connected laptop - Vista


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so thats a -50 signal in the same place - so seems like the new asus laptop is not picking up the signal very well

can we see a device manager screen shot and see if we can get a driver for it from the asus website ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X54C


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

It is a brand new Asus laptop. Here is the device manager screen shot. Thank you


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

And inSSIDer screen shot


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the inssider reports the same poor signal 

they have a 4 different manufacturers wireless drivers on the asus site for that model
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X54C

so we need to find out which type you have on the pc

would you do this 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the wireless adapter in device manager

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_5390&SUBSYS_E054105B&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_5390&SUBSYS_E054105B
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_5390&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_5390&CC_0280

Thank you for your help


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try the foxconn driver on the link i posted - in the inf file it has that Ven/Dev codes as support

theres a setup file in the zipped file - so you should be able to just run that 
download the zip file 
then extract onto the PC and run the a setup file 

then lets see another xirrus or inssider


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are the new screen shot after installing the driver (foxconn)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would have the unit replaced
theres an issue with the wireless

xirrus should give you a similar reading to the other laptop in the same location 
what is the reading next to the router 

its possibly a faulty wireless card or the card is not seated correctly or the aerial is not connected to the card correctly or faulty aerial

often the card is located under a panel on the bottom of the laptop 
had the same issue on the forums with another laptop yesterday and it was the aerial not connected


----------



## bluesummer (Sep 10, 2012)

I went to the store and exchanged to another brand new Asus laptop, same model. However it doesn't connect to the wireless router at all. It works well for the cable connection.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Any error messages when you try and connect?

Do you have mac address filtering active on your router you may need to disable it to test to see if the laptop can connect?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

this was the issue on the original laptop - the level of signal next to the router compared to a working PC


> xirrus should give you a similar reading to the other laptop in the same location
> what is the reading next to the router


so can we see two screen shots from xirrus 
1) from the new laptop
2) from the working laptop - in the same location
make sure we know which is which


----------

